# Photojournalism/Documentary Workshops



## Matthew_Parent (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Looking to educate myself through professional workshops and wanted to know of any reccs. I've shot a documentary on homelessness in the Vegas rain tunnels and realized I wanted to do that for the rest of my life. Thanks a ton!

Check me out if you're curious. 

Instagram 
matthewparentstories.com


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 15, 2015)

OK I give up, what are reccs?? Did a quick search and came up with retired employees of wherever, real estate something, and spaghetti bridge building competition (I kid you not).

So what kind of workshops are you looking for?


----------



## Matthew_Parent (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh my! My apologies. Reccs are recommendations. Looking at professional photojournalism/ documentary photography workshops. How to pitch stories, fundraising, grants, fixers, etc etc.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, well duh... lol

Online or in person? Sounds like you're looking for more than just photojournalism, getting into maybe marketing etc.?

I took a workshop on grant writing once, that seems to be a whole area of learning itself. Same with fundraising, that can get into nonprofit status etc. Probably depends on if you want to market your work or use it for charitable purposes. Or if you're exploring possibilities, maybe look up any of those suggestions and see what you find.

Studying photojournalism seems to get into college coursework, but... many newspapers and media outlets if anything have been firing photographers and editors. Jobs in media seem to have been dwindling for years, where I live radio has been particularly hard hit (I know 3 people that lost their jobs several years ago and only one is even working in the field anymore). Seems to be more freelance these days.

I've used resources thru American Society of Media Photographers , they do monthly webinars, sometimes on marketing etc. (You don't have to be a member and no charge.)


----------



## Matthew_Parent (Apr 15, 2015)

In person seems to make more sense. I don't necessarily think Freelance is dying. The important thing is getting work and getting it consistently of course. I'd like to use nonprofit work as a chance to market myself. 

I want to do both, in conjunction with commercial photography. I believe that photojournalism of serious material is my ticket in. That's an awesome resource. Thank you so much. At this point it is nothing but finding information for myself. Thank you darlin!


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2015)

Where are you? (No location in profile.)

Freelance photojournalism is alive, more competitive than it's ever been, but has only paid a living wage for editorial work the few at the top of the game.

How Apply for the Amtrak Residency for Writers Amtrak Blog
Meet the 24 Writers Selected for the Amtrak Residency Program
Amtrak Residency offers 24 writers a desk during a long train ride


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 15, 2015)

It kind of depends on what part of your life you are in. Have you attended college, do you have any training, and are you working as a professional photographer?

The workshops for working pros that I've heard of are anything the National Press Photographers' Associaion (NPPA) puts on, the Atlanta Photojournalism Seminar, and the Southwestern Photojournalism Conference. 

The Mountain workshop and the Eddie Adams workshop are also very good, but are a little more exclusive.


----------



## Matthew_Parent (Apr 15, 2015)

Understood! Currently I don't live anywhere. I worked in L.A. as a camera operator, then sold my car and am living out of a backpack in Monterrey, Mexico, shooting rock climbing and content for a nonprofit. I attended university, studying psychology. I'm 26, and in no way would I go back to full-time schooling. Can't afford it, and I'm too restless. 

Seminars and short form classes feel like my best bet aside from self-education. These are all wonderful examples, and I truly appreciate it.  

Indeed, I worry about full-time photojournalism, which is why I want to factor in print sales and commercial work.


----------

